# Grouping earning together



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry this is really the last question 

Uber said even though my gross was 11,000 net 6900 I will not get a 1099.
Lyft too at 900

I also drove private passengers in a company owner van as an independent contractor for 10 weeks months for about 3300. This should have been a real job w2 but that's another issue. They may or may not issue a 1099 and last year they didn't send it till May. I don't want to wait.

Can I just lump these all 3 jobs Lyft, Uber and the Van together and add in my tips too ? The IRS only cares if you under report correct.


Thanks

I just added as my pic what I got on the Uber app


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> Sorry this is really the last question
> 
> Uber said even though my gross was 11,000 net 6900 I will not get a 1099.
> Lyft too at 900
> ...


Before you lump all three together you should speak to a tax pro about the w2 issue.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> Sorry this is really the last question


Prove it.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Prove it.


How?

Oh crap


----------

